# Brand New DaYan Gem Cube



## calvinfan (Nov 20, 2010)

This cube to be released next week, photo as below,


----------



## Zarxrax (Nov 20, 2010)

Looks cool. Does it turn on the faces, AND through the center?


----------



## HaraldS (Nov 20, 2010)

Looks like a cool gift!


----------



## Drake (Nov 20, 2010)

Ya seen that 1 on hknowstore website, look cool.


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 20, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> Looks cool. Does it turn on the faces, AND through the center?


 
from the looks of it, it can't turn on it's face.


----------



## Zarxrax (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh, I see how it turns now, after looking a bit more closely.


----------



## BigSams (Nov 20, 2010)

These guys come up with new sh!t every other week and Verdes expects us to accept his sob story about how much it costs to develop new cubes. I'm tempted to buy knockoffs of the lower order Vcubes when they come out. [-(
Before anyone says, yes, buying knockoffs prevents vcubes from getting the money they need to make more designs. But if this cannot be prevented in the business world. So if they're that broke, they should just take out a damn loan.


----------



## Kian (Nov 20, 2010)

BigSams said:


> These guys come up with new sh!t every other week and Verdes expects us to accept his sob story about how much it costs to develop new cubes. I'm tempted to buy knockoffs of the lower order Vcubes when they come out. [-(
> Before anyone says, yes, buying knockoffs prevents vcubes from getting the money they need to make more designs. But if this cannot be prevented in the business world. So if they're that broke, they should just take out a damn loan.


 
Your anger is misguided and short-sighted. Verdes has put in a great deal of time and money into development for his products while others reap the rewards of his hard work. They have provided nothing to the engineering of cubes, in many puzzles, and are doing the intellectual equivalent of robbing Verdes blind. This is no different than pirating music. People do it because they're able to morally distance themselves enough from it, even though they probably know it's wrong. This is understandable, especially given that they want a product and don't have access to it yet within the construct of legality, but that certainly doesn't make their actions right, but it definitely makes your distaste slightly less than an impeccable rhetorical flourish.


----------



## calvinfan (Nov 21, 2010)

BigSams said:


> These guys come up with new sh!t every other week and Verdes expects us to accept his sob story about how much it costs to develop new cubes. I'm tempted to buy knockoffs of the lower order Vcubes when they come out. [-(
> Before anyone says, yes, buying knockoffs prevents vcubes from getting the money they need to make more designs. But if this cannot be prevented in the business world. So if they're that broke, they should just take out a damn loan.


This is a brand new brilliant design with patent in China. Do not insult the inventor by saying "this is a KO".
Please see the reference discussion on twistypuzzles forum.
http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=19543&p=236909#p236909


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 21, 2010)

^^ he never said that, why did you put this is a KO in quotes?? That phrase is nowhere to be found in BigSams' post.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 21, 2010)

Any idea what the cost will be?


----------



## calvinfan (Nov 21, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> ^^ he never said that, why did you put this is a KO in quotes?? That phrase is nowhere to be found in BigSams' post.


 knockoffs = KO ?


----------



## calvinfan (Nov 21, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Any idea what the cost will be?


 USD 37 including shipping
http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=72772553-9e73-4fad-bdd5-c4d720d219bb


----------



## Zarxrax (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow, seems a bit excessive. I doubt I will be picking one up unless the price falls dramatically at some point. I could see paying a price like this if this was some complex puzzle with tons of pieces...


----------



## izovire (Nov 21, 2010)

I can't wait to try this puzzle myself... I will also have it in stock in the upcoming week or so. I am still determining the price for it though.


----------

